# Worms In Soap???



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I was at a horse farm the other day, trimming some horse feet. The lady was excited to find out I made goats milk soap, and wanted some, but before she would buy it, she wanted to know if I wormed my goats? 

She asked me the question right out of the blue, and I wasn't sure what she was getting at, but it seems that she was concerned that if I did not worm my goats, they would have worms in their milk, (she had heard that mares can pass certain worms to their foals through their milk), and she was afraid those worms would end up in the soap!

I'm not kidding. :sigh

Strangest thing I've been asked in awhile.

I assured her we worm our goats, but didn't tell her that to need worming, they probably should actually have worms to worm.....

Anybody ever find a worm body floating around in their bars of soap? :/


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Foals do not get worms from their dams milk. . . .they get worms when they eat their dams manure!!! They all do it to - gag


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It is really amazing to me the ideas people have....milk is made by blood, how on earth would worms get into the udder  A really good answer for times you just don't want to argue is...Goats are small ruminants, like cattle, sheep etc...they are not single stomached animals like us and dogs and horses.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Good grief!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm just shaking my head......


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

They really caught me off guard with that one! They did buy some soap....but, I'm still amazed.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Most non-farm people don't have a clue about a lot of things. How many times have you been asked how your hens can lay eggs if you don't have a rooster? LOL


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Except, of course, that this WAS a farm person, who thinks that her own horses give their foals worms through their milk! Gah!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yep, I never expect those kind of questions from farm people. This is even stranger, but I know another farm lady that actually takes horse wormer everyday herself because she's afraid of getting parasites! Now, I don't know if she takes those daily pellets or the paste wormer....but I do think that is strange and possibly dangerous!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you can find old Hoeggers catalogs, their information on kid rearing used to contain giving them ivermectin at birth because of course, baby goatlings are born with worms! Vicki


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I had a buckling born here with inverted eyelids in March. I was at my vet's clinic getting meds (i use the term 'my vet' loosely) and just mentioned this trouble with his eyes and she said, "Did you worm the doe when she was pregnant?" When I said yes she said, "Well, that's what happened! Those worms migrated straight to the fetus and into his eyes." Wow. Don't go there much anymore.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't you want to just call their Alma Mater and tell them what idiots they are graduating out of those vet schools? Can you even imagine going back to school and having to listen to someone teaching us about small ruminants? Vicki


----------

